# Nissan Maxima cold start problem



## jurato (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima (SE ) with 150K miles on it. Once in a while, the car has a hard time starting from a cold start (only), where in order to get the car started, I need to push the pedal to the floor and then it finally starts.

I read through my Haynes manual and it seems to be pointing me to the fuel pump relay which upon initial start, gives the fuel pump an extra 10PSI for initial start up. From my electronics experience, I know how intermittent relays can be. The trouble is, I can't seem to locate it. The Haynes manual said that it was behind the left side kick panel but when I removed the cover, all I saw there was the ABS controller; no relays in sight.

Does anyone know where the fuel pump relay is??

Also, I would be happy to entertain any other ideas you may have.

Please advise,
Thanks Jeff


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

you can find more info about that if you post in the maxima section of this site.


----------



## jurato (Feb 5, 2005)

*cold start problem*



Teh00Alty said:


> you can find more info about that if you post in the maxima section of this site.


Thanks for the link Teh00alty. However, after visiting the site you refered me to, I don't see how they can help me.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

goto maxima.org for more help. very helpful.


----------

